# larger tank lust - is there a cure



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

After years of being satisfied with two 30gal tanks, I'm finally indulging by upgrading to a 75gal tank,
and I'm feeling pretty confident that it's the right size for my home, and my tank keeping ambitions.
_for a long time I thought a 125gal 4x2x2' tank was best, but talked myself down from that weight._

But then last night I'm flipping through craigslist and spotted an ad for a 6Lx3Wx2H' 1" thick acrylic brand new mattress size tank for only a few hundred dollars - the seller rightly figures moving that monster will cost anyone a fortune. I caught myself daydreaming about what I could do with 18 square feed of tank bottom, _never mind that even if I could afford the 4 guys with van needed to move it, not only would my wood floor collapse, but I doubt I could even get it through my apartment door._

















I guess my question is - how does one remain satisfied and faithful to a tank size you can afford and logistically accommodate, when there are so many bigger and better tanks out there just waiting to be aquascaped. One thing is for sure - once my 75gal is set up, no more craigslist trolling for me


----------



## gerryd (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi,

I don't think there IS a cure 

What about a 90 gal rather than a 75? I think they have the same basic footprint at 48" in length.

I think they are 24" deep rather than 18" for the 75....

Bit more scaping area and water volume never hurts....

Good luck finding a cure!


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

gerryd - I know 65,75,90 have the same 18x48" footprint,
but if short plants and small animals are your preference,
a few more inches of water depth are not needed and will
only dilute your light fixture efficiency. also 75vs90 entails
thicker glass and a lot more weight, for 20% more height?
it hardly seems worth it to me, sorry. _I would have preferred
something 18x60" but 60" tanks are not found as a standard
build, and I can only afford standard glass black frame tanks.
I don't get why tank standard builders decided 5' tanks are bad.
I mean, you can get 4' or 6' tanks, nothing in between? it sux.
I get that fixtures are in 2',4',6' lengths, but so what; you simply
use a 4' fixture on a 5' tank... what's the big deal. I've been
using 2' fixtures on 3' tanks for years with no ill effects._

these guys ship a tank I could die for, but $600 is way over budget, 
http://www.fishtanksdirect.com/100gallon60x18x20showaquariumbyseaclearfreeshipping.aspx
especially since that does not include a much needed tank stand.


----------



## gerryd (Jul 6, 2010)

spypet,

Well, I always think the > water volume is a benefit as it changes a bit less rapidly...

I usually keep large schools of small tetras in my 180, so I hear you on smaller critters..

I have a 180 at 24" depth, and use T8 and formerly T12, and no issues growing carpet plants or anything else. So, not sure how much light loss there is. I have a PAR meter so I can tell exactly how much I have at the substrate. 

Really depends on whether using c02 and what your growth goals are 

I agree that using a shorter fixture on a longer tank works well. Just use Java, anubias, and crypts at the ends lol

I could swear that a 60" tank is considered standard. I thought I saw one at Big Al's last week. Am heading down there now, so will let you know.

May have been a 120 and much bigger than you want.

That is a nice tank in the links for sure....I am familiar with their web page 

I want to replace my std 180 with a rimless/starphire and am thinking of increasing the height to 30" at the same time. I would make the cabinet lower so that it looks nice. Since the rimless needs about 2" of water line, not much difference but a bit more volume. I am okay with the weight...


----------



## gerryd (Jul 6, 2010)

spypet,

To answer your question, I guess you just have to accept the limitations of budget and space (however that sucks), and do the best with the tank you DO have, so the yearning for better is less...

I don't have the room for bigger, but I have budget for BETTER (mine is > 12 yrs old). So, am still limited in my choices and what I can do to satisfy my never ending urge for a larger tank....lol

However happy I may be with my tank though, I will never stop looking at stuff like this:

http://www.pbase.com/plantella/image/70401275

One of my more favorites by Oliver Knott..


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

I understand the logic of; a larger tank being more "forgiving",
but I think that's more relevant to saltwater where the margin
for error is much narrower than it may be for freshwater tanks.
_anyone who does a saltwater nano is really living dangerously._

I don't mind scaping my tank for higher and lower light regions,
and I think the inhabitants appreciate having lower lit areas.
think of all the species that run for cover when the light is on.

I recall many discussions about 24" to 30" height upgrades
and one of the practical considerations most don't consider
is it's very uncomfortable to get your arm down in to scape
from 30" when compared to 24", so if you are the "set it and
forget it" type, then 30" may work. but if you like to tinker and 
trim your scape often - as I do, 30" height is uncomfortable.

on a table top, place a box that's 30"-3" deep and the same
width as your proposed tank, and see how comfortable it is
moving things around that box bottom for minutes at a time.
it's surprising what a difference 6" can make at your armpit,
when the average arm "pit to tip" distance is around 26".

using this crude list as a snapshot of what's in distribution;
http://www.sea-scapedesigns.com.hale1.com/buyaquariums.htm
you'll notice that AGA has no 60" tanks, while Perfecto lists one,
but I've looked around, and nobody local actually resells them.
I don't need a 60", just marveling at how that size is ignored.

as for me, I always prefer a shorter tank, so 20" is just fine.
there's another reason why you may need height while I don't.
my tank will be placed as a room divider, so I'll get to scape and
admire it from all 3 sides. if your tank is against a wall and you
mostly view it from the front, then I can understand wanting 
more viewing area by going taller.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

not sure if this is relevant but... i think i know why women love shopping... cause i certainly enjoy buying stuff for my tanks. its either the notion of having money and buying stuff... or getting to open the boxes that they come it.


----------



## taekwondodo (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes, there is a cure for large-tankitus... It's called a "Wife".


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

actually, most Wives like this hobby - it keeps their Husband at home nights...


----------



## schg (Dec 22, 2010)

This might just be that I've mostly only done nano-reefs, but I really enjoy smaller tanks. I will own a very large tank one day, but I think I have been quite satisfied with my nanos.



spypet said:


> actually, most Wives like this hobby - it keeps their Husband at home nights...


LOL, if there is a reason why you wouldn't be home at night, maybe you shouldn't have a wife.


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

My cure came when I had to help a buddy disassemble, pack, move, and set-back-up a 180 gallon reef tank. Talk about a pain!

I bought my house, but I just don't think I'll ever live in one place long enough to be able to avoid moving a monster like that. No thanks!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

yes there is, when they are so big you can't take care of them, or use some much power you can't aford them...


I'd love, I mean love to have a 144"x 48" x60" but I'd have to take a swim to take care of it lol.


The 240 is big, but still alittle bit smaller then I'd like. I really wish I could get something inthe 8'x3'x30" ish range.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

JG06 said:


> I just don't think I'll ever live in one place long enough to be able to avoid moving a monster like that.


That's sort of the thinking I used to cap my biggest tank size at 75gal.
I figure that's the largest I could go and still be able to move it alone.


----------



## seadreamer90 (Jan 19, 2011)

> However happy I may be with my tank though, I will never stop looking at stuff like this:
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/plantella/image/70401275
> 
> One of my more favorites by Oliver Knott..


And I bet this owner lusts after even bigger setups.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

No cure for it... I have a ADA 60h tank and its very nice. Now Im getting a 120H .


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Jan 23, 2011)

I know the feeling,I have a 240 reef and my dream tank is a 500.My current freshwater is a 120 which will be as big as I will go.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

there is a cure, try and see how you like it! for years i kept little tanks and always wanted to go bigger, a 180 was my dream but i managed to get my 125 brand new from the store where i was working with a payment plan at cost =D HOWEVER, i now realize that i like medium to small tanks better because i personally can focus on the layout, fish and is easier to maintain=D i would love to try different set ups to breed different tipes of fish, but is hard with my hugemongous tank but works as a charm in my 75 and 36 bow.


----------

